# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển kỹ sư, kỹ thuật viên cơ khí làm việc tại Hà Nội

## hardfarmer

Công việc: - Làm việc cơ khí (phay, tiện, khoan...) và ép nhựa.
               - Sẽ được đào tạo thêm về CAD/CAM/CNC
Mức lương: Thỏa thuận
                (Chúng tôi không yêu cầu bằng cấp, chỉ cần làm được việc)
LH: Mr Phương- 091 557-0122

----------


## vinametvn

Cho mình hỏi còn tuyển dụng ko ah?

----------

